# Staatsmacht/Stefan Schaub



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I just got back from spending three memorable days with Stefan and his family training dogs,talking dogs,and watching him work with other people and their dogs. When you train with Stefan EVERYBODY gets his undivided attention. Every handler/dog team all showed what excellent coaching can do for performance. I hope to see all of them again soon!
I bred my Jetta Vom Geistwasser to Terror while I was there. We are very fortunate to have Stefan and his dogs here in this country.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=698624&modir=569507
I have high expectations for this litter!
Enjoy your dogs!!!! Richard


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

I totally agree with you about Stefan. I purchased a Terror/Lena puppy in January from Stefan and Christine and could not be happier. My pup is now 6 months and we have been training with Stefan since I got him. This is my first time training a dog in Schutzhund and Stefan is very patient with me. I am learning so much.

I look forward to seeing the pups from Jetta and Terror. Good luck with them. I hope everything goes wellO


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Stay focused, listen closely to Stefan, and have fun! I envy you having the good fortune to train with Stefan.............I hope to meet you sometime in the near future. Richard


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

I will and I am having lots of fun. I do feel very fortunate to live close enough to train with him regularly. He and Christine are such wonderful people.

I hope to get to meet you someday as well!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice pedigree Richard, good luck & keep having fun. I spoke with Stefan on the phone & he was very open & informative. Never could figure how he picked the middle of no where to move?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

it was nice meeting you richard. hope you have good luck with your litter.


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Jamie!
I am sooo glad I chose to breed to Terror. Because of that, I have met some really great people. Stefan's lucky to have you people


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Steve,
Stefan is very knowledgeable about the dogs in Europe,his training techniques are solid as they come,his dogs show exactly what he breeds for, he himself is very personable and fun. He definitely is worth talking to for sure! He moved there because of his wife's family and work. Take care my friend!


----------

